# NAPA



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anyone else have an account with NAPA? 

Anyone else having issues with the idiots in their A/R department not knowing how to process credits, payments or processing their own early pay discounts? And then being placed on a cash only basis? 

Or losing their volume discount? Such as being charged more for a driveshaft on our account than the online price? 

We've aboot had it with these :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds like customer error to me:hammerhead:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had a commercial account with NAPA for 25 years. Worse now than they've ever been. Have to arm wrestle with my salesman constantly over pricing. They tend to mess with your pricing when they think you're not paying attention, then the salesman comes in and whines when your volume drops. Constantly re-occurring cycle. He claims it happens in Atlanta, and he has no control over it... Whatever. We've been starting to buy from a local independently owned NAPA jobber that has nine stores. They seem to appreciate the business. I'm about finished with the corporate owned stores. We've also been doing some business with Auto Zone commercial... They really seem to go the extra mile, but their counter people leave quite a bit to be desired... thus we order mostly via Autozonepro.com, as we do NAPA via napaprolink.com. It tends to take the counter dummies out of the equation in either case.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Too many companies selling and delivering commercial parts to put up with that - it takes the same amount of time to fix an error as it does to set up a new account.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I tried Napa. Had problems with core charges. Only use them if I half to. I use Autozone for some things, but I look up all my own parts, and I am on good terms with the commercial counterman.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> Sounds like customer error to me:hammerhead:


Yes, silly us for returning the wrong parts that they delivered.

Or taking advantage of the early pay discount they offer. And then their monkeys in Atlanta can't process the discount, so it shows up as past due and we get put on COD.

Pretty sure we haven't been in business for over 80 years by paying late regularly.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, silly us for returning the wrong parts that they delivered.
> 
> Or taking advantage of the early pay discount they offer. And then their monkeys in Atlanta can't process the discount, so it shows up as
> 
> ...


Do you have Compar over there???

80 years???....How old are you??..Judging by your behavior I would have guessed 15-16 years old


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

my account is handled locally


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

YES! ive had a napa account for 18 years under each of my company names. just last week i OVERPAID a bill by 40 bucks. They put me on credit hold because i had a negative "overdue" balance and they didnt know how to apply it to my account. The pricing is a joke, if your volume drops your prices go up, by 30-40 percent or better. Ive started doing much more with advance that was a locally owned carquest recently. Their only downfall is they dont send out invoices properly and i am now on credit hold because i dont have a total to pay. I have to walk into the store at the end of each month and ask for my balance so i can pay it....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is this a national thread?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't like Napa, boned me on a core charge when I started using them. Been using Auto Zone some, but an Advanced Auto just opened up across the street from them. Will give then a try. Otherwise I get dealer parts, and my HD parts from a supplier.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Is this a national thread?


Could be international.........come to think of it, it is, now that you chimed in.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The latest.........order some 4 and 5" hose clamps, have someone stop by and pick them up.........they gave us 4 and 5" muffler clamps.

Not only does their accounting department suck, the idiots they have working the counter are dumber than the parts they are selling.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a NAPA account for 26 years - three years ago I gave up on them. Pricing all over the place - games. PITA - I use Amazon Prime and Advance Auto online use TRT30 for 30% off -


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The latest.........order some 4 and 5" hose clamps, have someone stop by and pick them up.........they gave us 4 and 5" muffler clamps.
> 
> Not only does their accounting department suck, the idiots they have working the counter are dumber than the parts they are selling.


Take a look at a company, imperial supply. I get a lot of basic stuff from them.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Randall Ave said:


> Take a look at a company, imperial supply. I get a lot of basic stuff from them.


Used to be pretty good, till the parent company Grainger got greedy. Now I can buy local and better quality for a lot less. Waytek is decent for electrical stuff, best prices I can find on heat shrink connectors, and very good quality.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I used to get some shrink tube from Dyna Systems, it was dual walled, that stuff was amazing. Color coded for wire size too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sew I'm going through bills and have one from these idiots.

4 different items, all $4.56 each. Washer nut, tap screw, screw and u-nut. Quantity of 1 each. 

Anyone care to guess what the total was? I'll give you a hint, it wasn't $4.56x4x 6% sales tax. 

And they "lost" a check we dropped off back in October. So we voided it, paid the invoices with a different check. 

Guess what? They magically found the check, deposited it but didn't apply it to any open invoices. Or the already paid invoices. 

From what I hear, they must be using the same accounting people\system that a manufacturer in Plessisville, Quebec uses.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a tip from one Dutchman to another, pay via credit card, no lost cheque or any other excuses plus you collect points. Maybe even collect enough to fly to the motherland some day


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> From what I hear, they must be using the same accounting people\system that a manufacturer in Plessisville, Quebec uses.


Like!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I've known my Napa store owner since 10th grade, his dad had it then.
I go in get my stuff and I stop by at the end of the month to settle up. I also get a heck of a price break too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I've known my Napa store owner since 10th grade, his dad had it then.
> I go in get my stuff and I stop by at the end of the month to settle up. I also get a heck of a price break too.


The only thing that would make it better for you is if they sold Old Chub there...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's a u-nut..... any relationship to eunuch?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

DeVries said:


> Just a tip from one Dutchman to another, pay via credit card, no lost cheque or any other excuses plus you collect points. Maybe even collect enough to fly to the motherland some day


He would have to get on the Starship Enterprise to go to the motherland and they dont take points...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> He would have to get on the Starship Enterprise to go to the motherland and they dont take points...


That was good.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> The only thing that would make it better for you is if they sold Old Chub there...


Trew..... but he's also a Traeger grill dealer and when I run low or aboot oot on pellets and he's only 9miles away........
BTW the beer store is on the way to Napa....... And I know that guy to and get a deal from him too.

You see my union monkey friend........ it's all aboot people skills and networking at the end of the day.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I used to buy alot from Napa and Carquest too as they gave me great % wise discount over retail, and I'm talking huge. But it was all smoke and mirrors. Even though they gave me that smoking deal for $70 on that part that has a list of $130 I could get oem parts cheaper. Filters became the biggest drawback. Sure they'd cut their price and half for you and you think you're getting taking care of and walking out with a smile but in reality you can get a genuine OEM filter for the same price. I can buy genuine Cummins filters for my big truck CHEAPER then that smoking deal NAPA gives. I do still go to the local Carquest and support him because he is a really great guy and will bend over backwards to help and I always try to support local but I gave up on NAPA years ago.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Napa's filter prices are not great. Especially on the larger filters. And most around here don't stay open late. Not open on Sunday.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NAPA closed up in my City, Never had a account I just use the CC I pay down to 0 balance every month. I can still go 15 miles away, I liked there big commercial battery's and could get the filter's for my old 1954 dump trucks. I been using autozone only cause the Manager is a hustler and gives me great deals close to shop pricing. Returns are easy and not a hassle. The Fords give me a problem around here. Lot of dealer part only on little things like tranny lines etc. Replaced them twice since I owned it, Always a 2 day wait min. I know most make them but this :terribletowel:I got don't make them. He wanted the end clips for the lines you had to buy stuff you don't need with them. I borrowed the kit to remove the ends from autozone and had to hold his hand to complete.  You also got to be around when he's diagnosing he always thinks the worst and forget the simple stuff.  He's cheap and has his own nice shop.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I use NAPA, Autozone, and Oreilly's. Between the three I can usually get what I'm looking for. NAPA charges the most for sure here. A lot of the mechanics including dealers are getting parts from Oreilly now around here. 

I'm trying really hard to avoid buying oil, filters, etc. from John Deere dealer or my truck dealer. Oreilly carries Lucas oil in all the weights I need, and the Mopar oil filters for the truck and the WIX filters for the tractor.


----------

